

Don't fork Abu.js - daspecster
http://www.zazzle.com/dont_fork_abu_js_tshirt-235023689340217923

======
daspecster
Oh yes...bad monkey... [http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images/112108044/bad-
monkey_bigg...](http://a1.twimg.com/profile_images/112108044/bad-
monkey_bigger.jpg)

